# hatching under a hen.



## ryan123 (Dec 2, 2012)

I want to hatch some chicks and i want to hatch them under a hen. i am looking for some tips on how to care for them after birth and housing.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

ryan123 said:


> I want to hatch some chicks and i want to hatch them under a hen. i am looking for some tips on how to care for them after birth and housing.


Welcome to the Chicken Forum!!!

Not really much you need to do if you have a good momma hen to care for them. 95% of my chicks are hatched in incubators and raised in brooders until they are old enough to go outdoors on their own (about 6-8 weeks). However, I do let some of my gamehens hatch chicks and raise a clutch or two on their own! They are excellent mommas and take good care of the baby chicks on their own without any help from me.

Good luck and happy hatching!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ryan123 said:


> I want to hatch some chicks and i want to hatch them under a hen. i am looking for some tips on how to care for them after birth and housing.


 what you need is a silkie hen, they are hatching machines. they do most of the hard part you just add the food & water

good luck


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We one Ryan123. Do I know you already? Do you come from NJ? 

Anyway, enjoy chickenland and all things Chicken! Hope you find what you seek.


----------



## ryan123 (Dec 2, 2012)

i come from ireland  thanks for all the advice


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ryan123 said:


> i come from ireland  thanks for all the advice


i think you must be on one of the other forums too Ryan
i have seen that picture of the 3 great looking silkies before some place

last season we started with day old chicks
this year we have a bator so we will be selling our own chicks
& adding new breeders in with what we already have


----------

